# Festplatte spiegeln

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine 6GB Festplatte auf eine 8GB Platte spiegeln,

wie kann ich dies mit Linux tun ?

Das System sollte danach auf der 8GB Platte betriebsbereit sein soll heißen bootbar und muss nichts verändern.

Es ist auch erst mal egal wenn die restlichen 2GB verloren gehen.

Wenn man das dann noch im laufenden Betrieb und übers Netzwerk machen kann, mich ich der glücklichste Mensche der Welt  :Wink: 

Ist das Möglich oder greife ich da zu Hoch ?

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

was Du suchst ist der kleine Befehl dd.

z.B. dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb 

kopiert alles 1:1 von /dev/hda auf /dev/hdb

Mehr dazu mit man dd

Dim

----------

## Deever

Partitionier die festplatte aber auch noch, sonst gibts afaik probs ohne ende! Andernfalls mit tar verschieben, wenn sich die partitionen auf der gleichen harddisk befinden.

Die /etc/fstab musst du natürlich anpassen, aber sonst ist das system lauffähig.

dev

----------

## Gorbi_x

Nur spiegeln zwecks Datensicherung: rsync

Das was Du beschreibst, macht man besser mit (Soft)RAID.

Hier im Forum findet sich ein sehr gutes Howto dafuer,

einfach mal suchen. 

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## Basti_litho

ich glaube kaum dass du ohne irgedwelche ändereungen/anpassungen an dem Ziel-Rechner auskommst, aber hier mal ein paar möglichkeiten:

mit Tar: einfach hier suchen wurde schon öfter besprochen.

rsync: http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/04/rsync/rsync.html

hab ich selbst schon nach diesem Artikel gemacht hat wunderbar geklappt.

mit dd und bzip2 (als anregung):

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2001/07/cd-recovery/cd-recovery.html

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß,

Basti

----------

